
Non-IP Messenger App - philipp-spiess
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/non-ip-messenger-apps
======
huslage
Serval Project ([http://servalproject.org](http://servalproject.org)) does
this and much more already. It's very mature and should be supported before an
upstart idea, IMO

~~~
jahnu
Is that the same idea? That website is confusing.

